# 400W Gemmy Low Lying Fog Machine Chiller Tests



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I was going thru my MiniDV tapes to put stuff on youtube. For what reason I really have no idea.

I forgot that last year I bought, tested then returned a 400W Gemmy Low Lying Fog Machine. Some of the tests can be seen at the link below if you're wondering what they can do. This is what convinced me a fog chiller indeed works. But it also left me wanting more. Then the Vortex Chiller Manual discussion lept from another forum to this one.

So here's the Technological Terror that was my introduction to fog chilling. One perfect test amidst a bunch of failures. Then I met the Igloo Ice Cube Cooler. I've never been the same :googly:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKzwI1EYKDo[/nomedia]


----------



## christianmoche (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the information firght zone.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

it says video removed by user?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate that, why go through the trouble to put a video up on Youtube, post a link, then take it down? I never understood that.


----------

